# My hedgehog isn't eating as much! :(



## Curran97 (Apr 5, 2016)

My hedgehog hasn't been eating much for about the past 3 days, ever since I get him a little bit of the sunseed trail mix, she has been eating, just not as much but with that being said, she still eating crickets with no problem and she gobbles them right up, help?!


----------



## Curran97 (Apr 5, 2016)

Her appetite is fluctuating and I don't know if that's normal for hedgehogs or not!!


----------



## Curran97 (Apr 5, 2016)

But she's running on her wheel and drinking normally so idk


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Is this the trail mix? http://www.vitakraftsunseed.com/product/hedgehog/VPtrailmixHedgehog.html


----------



## Curran97 (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Sarahgx__ (Mar 8, 2016)

How long have you had her? Do you have the food from the breeder or pet store you got her from? They need to stay on the same food for at least two weeks until a change can happen, and even then it needs to be gradual. She also should be getting some type of food with real nutrients and health benefits such as high quality cat food. The hedgehog trail mix and crickets cannot be her primary diet. 

Look at the nutrition sticky for beginners, it gives a nice overview of the necessities in a hedgehog diet and where you can find them.


----------



## Curran97 (Apr 5, 2016)

I've had her for about a month and I gradually fed her onto a new food, now she's eating taste of the wild an chicken soup for the soul adult


----------



## Curran97 (Apr 5, 2016)

Is it normal for hedgehogs diets to fluctuate?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Is there a change in poops?


----------



## Curran97 (Apr 5, 2016)

Not really, she seems to be pooping fine, I mean some nights she doesn't poop as many as other but that fluctuates too


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The treats are full of freeze dried mealworms that can cause an impactation. Are you continuing to give the treats? How much of a difference in amount of food is she eating?


----------



## Curran97 (Apr 5, 2016)

Actually now that I looked there isn't as much poop as there usually is :S


----------



## Curran97 (Apr 5, 2016)

I am not continuing to give the treats and I gave her 65 pieces of food and there's 41 left..


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

It all could be a coincidence. Had you noticed a change in water consumption? Also how much of a difference in the amount of food are you noticing?


----------



## Curran97 (Apr 5, 2016)

Last night I noticed that she has drank the most that she's ever had since I've had her and the difference I'm noticing is I give her 65 a night an there's usually probably 5 or 6 left normally but this morning there was 41 left.. She seems to be eating less and less each day. :/


----------



## Curran97 (Apr 5, 2016)

But she is still eating her crickets, they are alive when I buy them and I put them in the fridge to kill them off, she loves them


----------



## Curran97 (Apr 5, 2016)

And I have been giving her flax seed oil mixed I with her food every couple nights to help with her dry slin


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

When you did the diet change, did you do a complete change to the two foods your currently feeding and none of the old food, or did you add a second food to what she was eating before?


----------



## Curran97 (Apr 5, 2016)

I added a second food to what she was eating before and it probably lasted me a couple weeks and I went to buy more but they didn't make it anymore so I kept her on one food for a week or so then introduced another one and I've been mixing the two so she doesn't get just one kind


----------



## Curran97 (Apr 5, 2016)

Te person who I had gotten her from didn't realize they didn make the food anymore so I spread it through out 2 weeks mixed with the first food I introduced which was taste of the wild canyon river formula


----------

